# Solo Classical Vocals



## Starfox (Nov 30, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Hope you are well  on my spare time i (attempt) to make my own electronic music, and im looking for some nice classical/opera vocals, can you point me in the right direction 

Ill give you an idea of what im after, if you check out this track, the vocals at the start and throughout is the kind of stuff im after  so if you know any classical songs with singing, preferable some solo stuff that would be great, im not sure of any one in particular, i know lisa gerrard thats about it 






Thanks in advance
Shane


----------



## Starfox (Nov 30, 2010)

anyone?  give me a nice song with vocals, godly, emotional, beautiful, enya like vocals


----------

